# Canna-caps Question (weed/oil ratio)



## Meeeeech (Mar 10, 2013)

I love the idea of canna-caps and I've read BK's guide (amazing, btw) but I don't have a way to get hash or kief and I'd rather use some medium quality herb instead. I make brownies pretty much exclusively (don't enjoy smoking) and I'm diabetic so these pills sound fantastic, but this also means I have a bit of a tolerance. I'm not sure what's normal or anything, but a "dose" of brownies for me has about 1.75 grams of weed in it.

Simply put, I'm wondering what a good ratio is for coconut oil to herb. Specifically, how many oz. of oil per finely ground oz. of weed (assume I want these to hit real hard).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 10, 2013)

I would use 1oz to 1 cup oil. I use 2 oz per lb. butter. Decarb your cannabis for max potency if you are not going to bake with it.


----------



## Meeeeech (Mar 11, 2013)

I was thinking about maybe avoiding the canna-cap idea all together and just making some oil like normal, then measuring out a normal dose, adding some herbs (not weed) and dipping bread in it. Does that sound legit? I can't see why it wouldn't work, and it'd be a lot easier. Would the oil go bad in the cupboard if it was well sealed and kept cool? Would it taste awful? Based on the ratio above to get a normal dose I'd have to take like 15 pills, which is kind of outrageous, but putting 0.5oz of thc oil on some bread would be easy peasy.


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

Meeeeech said:


> I was thinking about maybe avoiding the canna-cap idea all together and just making some oil like normal, then measuring out a normal dose, adding some herbs (not weed) and dipping bread in it. Does that sound legit? I can't see why it wouldn't work, and it'd be a lot easier. Would the oil go bad in the cupboard if it was well sealed and kept cool? Would it taste awful? Based on the ratio above to get a normal dose I'd have to take like 15 pills, which is kind of outrageous, but putting 0.5oz of thc oil on some bread would be easy peasy.


I make oil and add it to my coffee... olive oil has a shelf life about 6 mo's once cooked.. if I recall right 

I found each person has a different level of dosing.. so you really have to slowly see what you need.. medibles (oil) take about 40 mins or so to work on some folks.. some it can take an hour or more.. 

the 00 pills I purchase hold 1ml of liquid each.. I have ground up decarbed weed stuffed into the caps then aded canna oil to the pills and this worked well too


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 11, 2013)

Meeeeech said:


> I was thinking about maybe avoiding the canna-cap idea all together and just making some oil like normal, then measuring out a normal dose, adding some herbs (not weed) and dipping bread in it. Does that sound legit? I can't see why it wouldn't work, and it'd be a lot easier. Would the oil go bad in the cupboard if it was well sealed and kept cool? Would it taste awful? Based on the ratio above to get a normal dose I'd have to take like 15 pills, which is kind of outrageous, but putting 0.5oz of thc oil on some bread would be easy peasy.


Add balsamic vinegar to your cannaoil, about 1/2 & 1/2 (start with a little less vinegar, can always add more). You could probably add rosemary and garlic to the cannabis during the extraction process.


----------



## Meeeeech (Mar 13, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> Decarb your cannabis for max potency if you are not going to bake with it.


So I should decarb my cannabis if I'm just going to extract THC into the oil and not make brownies afterwords? At what point would I do this? (I may have already made the canna-oil... haha)

UPDATE: The oil works real well, I bought a bake-at-home baguette and used the warm bread with 1 tablespoon of my canna-oil and 1 teaspoon of dipping-oil seasoning I bought at the store. About 220 calories and 28 carbs total, for a pretty good dose (1.4g of green roughly).


----------



## Meeeeech (Mar 20, 2013)

So I made the oil and I've tested it out a few times with dipping bread, it's surprisingly good. It's not, however, as potent as I was hoping. It seems to be a different kind of high, a lot more mellow, and I'm curious if there was anything I screwed up. I basically just made oil like normal, then put in some seasonings and put it on bread. I'm tempted to just chalk this up to a different/less potent strain of green that I used, but I didn't de-carb or anything, and I'm curious if that would have been prudent in this case. Thoughts?


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 20, 2013)

How much cannabis and how much oil did you use? Did you decarb?


----------



## Meeeeech (Mar 21, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> How much cannabis and how much oil did you use? Did you decarb?


I did not decarb, as I mentioned above. I used 1.25 cups (10oz) of oil and 1oz of pretty decent bud. 

When I make brownies I use 1oz of bud and 1.67 cups of oil, they usually knock me out and I don't decarb, does the act of baking the brownies add something?


----------



## mokuro (Mar 22, 2013)

http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more-49.html#post13446289


check this
it's also BK's recipe, but using normal weed instead kief/hash


and this one for decarb, you need decarb if you not cooking it before put in capsules:
http://cannabischris.com/2012/10/marijuana-decarboxylation-how-to-decarboxylate-medical-marijuana/#.USLbSB03uOE


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 22, 2013)

Meeeeech said:


> So I made the oil and I've tested it out a few times with dipping bread, it's surprisingly good. It's not, however, as potent as I was hoping. It seems to be a different kind of high, a lot more mellow, and I'm curious if there was anything I screwed up. I basically just made oil like normal, then put in some seasonings and put it on bread. I'm tempted to just chalk this up to a different/less potent strain of green that I used, but I didn't de-carb or anything, and I'm curious if that would have been prudent in this case. Thoughts?


If you are not going to cook with the oil, it should be decarbed (hash caps, topicals, dipping oil, etc.) It sounds like you put enough cannabis in, although definately on the low side.


----------

